# Duvida com USE

## rodrigopmatias

Pessoal estou com um problema de dependencia circular devido a minha váriavel USE esta globalmente com webkit e bluetooth, este problema acontece com dois pacotes, gostaria de saber se tem como eu desabilitar estas duas flags para somente os pacotes com erro de dependencia circular.

----------

## rodrigopmatias

Basta criar o arquivo /etc/portage/package.use nele adicione:

```
{nome do pacote} {USE FALGS}
```

----------

## oandarilho01

Já que está RESOLVIDO, por favor acostume-se a alterar o assunto do tópico, adicionando a marcação [RESOLVIDO], para poupar tempo de quem vem até aqui procurar por problemas A RESOLVER.

----------

